# Sp's use for bream



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys, 
Was watching a bit of the bream contest on the TV and we came to the conclusion that they weren't using sp's on the retrieve.
There hook ups seemed to be just after the cast they wouldn't retrieve and just let the sp drop to the bottom. I'm assuming that the rate of decent would bring on the sp's action and then reel in and try again.

Does anyone use this technique or has tryed it :?:

cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave, bream are mostly bottom feeders, though they're not averse to crunching oysters. When breaming, it is normal to let the plastic sink to the bottom, have a rest, jig it and repeat. This can be done all the way back. Often a bream will take a plastic on the drop. If you're good enough to spot this and strike you will get more hookups as they often spit the plastic. The bigger ones are cagier than the little ones so this may be the only way to get the bigguns. Small to medium ones are more aggressive and more likely to hook themselves


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQjWxZAAAEDfgAASYOcAEAQhXAo///+gMAFGkMNT0Eo9JspkxT1MEBo/JTQxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYDTIiaZAnqjTTRk0DQNCISydoV5jwa19sI3R74pAkFrb18/Gcfk7py/Eqoezbm+nkqzuV6dJLBqFcUivZOM8IpenQ2N+ITKcnn1TNB10zruM5sdX2xkBx5keLwRXFNTsPPTo2Ymwxwp9g+UQZz4L6kIGHPyx9Jqt6/xdX1QRfqEWmQ2GCZV2XtTlCOk/unDHjbe2k7GOovfuRcc2BTSFCg4QB25KxDtRCeW4jDgNMOW+kJMOhjituAPq46g78hNPqUSHIOBmEHdRkRs0kL7FabQrxM3N1rTHZoylSlkgczp3pBzA1e6jbhZxF+dKnCws5Gjj3doe1DurW2tA2YkqpIATdNIUh3Tb+yacpdrwwrIG3cinliLuSKcKEgEa2LIAA==


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave.

When fishing structure (snags, pontoons, pylons, some rock walls), over 90% of the bream I catch are caught Ã¢â‚¬Ëœon the initial dropÃ¢â‚¬â„¢. Most in the first 5 seconds.

Fishing sand/rock/weed beds is a little different.

I missed the show on Sunday, but it is a great way to learn to catch bream more consistently and increase the size of the bream you catch. Those blokes are really really good.

What type of structure were they fishing on the show?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi JW 
They were fishing under moored boats and floating oyster leases, On the shaded side to buy the looks of things

Brisbane waters has a lot of this and I have seen the bream under a coouple of the leases but havn't been able to tempt them out. So this might be on the cards for friday me thinks.

Cheers Dave


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck Dave

Sounds like you picked up a few good tips..............I also always fish on the shaded side, the deeper you can cast into the shade, the better.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys what time is the show on, and is it on again this weekend


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Ben,

WonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t give you a time, as it is probably different over there.

It is called Australian Fishing Championships (AFC). Usually on Sunday arvo.

Here is a link for more info

http://www.eightblack.com/afc/popup.htm


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Hi JW
> They were fishing under moored boats and floating oyster leases, On the shaded side to buy the looks of things
> 
> Brisbane waters has a lot of this and I have seen the bream under a coouple of the leases but havn't been able to tempt them out. So this might be on the cards for friday me thinks.
> ...


For moored boats try casting to the shaded side near the mooring rope, as close to the hull as possible (try not to smack the hull). Weight according to the current - as light as possible but enought to get down. Watch your line like a hawk as it drops. Then the jig retrieve. Lots of different plastics are used, but the gulp sandworms are very popular at the moment.

For oyster leases, up your leader so you can handle a bit of abrasion. If you can drift through the lease, you could almost dead stick an sp with the drift (like I was doing on Saturday). But you need rod in hand and to turn the fish as soon as it hits or it will bust you off. HBs are commonly used in the leases but can be an expensive proposition. Poppers over the top of fixed leases at high tide but again you want to turn them quickly. Unweighted sps can do the same job (pink ecogear grass minnows or jellyprawn squidgy wrigglers) and are less expensive to lose. Or you can anchor up casting distance from a lease and plug away casting to its edge - doesn't give you the same chance as hooking up but you'll have a better chance at landing it. Has worked for me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV6y0QYAACVfgAASUGWYAgAhFAo////gMADVlDUaaCJptT1P1JmkeowhpoEU09JtT1AAGQAMgDQQBNRtE00AaAHqIACpEFmlrQtYzdyhNAZQkKCiNIOA1EYgkvoBSa44PK+aa6acRjLKkUrGAnVNvVwzh+t1DSft82owOUqnTI4P6rT8GosRdM4TBr6YzclsMtJSdMVYQSgCVMPuT4hHIkIzVIhTF56FXOaZUOXR+1TJt6C9CGeGMHziJIS/rT3sHlIKevPe8SWa+ESuZzTArarjg4wG1hgKJRrjDYoYDgTjH1VFG8TdYMlZwbMjf/F3JFOFCQXrLRBg


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry Red I tricked you there, Brisbane waters is just north of sydney. The northern offshot to Broken Bay with Pittwater to the south and The Hawksberry river to the west.
I have the Squidgy DVD and showed some under mooring fishing. Might get the old man that one for xmas :twisted: 

Thanks dave

Gday Peril, The current runs reasonable fast at this point, around 2knts so a quick drift is possible, there too close together to get between them, you would end up in a mess very quickly. I have tryed the sx40 along there to no avail, but i picked up some gulp worms. So i will try them and my ever faithful wrigglers. Theres a spot down near half tide rocks that sometimes produces bream near the turn of the tide so that could be on the agend as well. A fair distance between the too and the rip to contend with but I might try and get out on the run in drift up with it then get serious after the turn on the run out and come back down.

Cheers Dave if anyones up for a friday paddle I will launch at the sand ramp at ettalong. High tide is 10.46 at ettalong so around a 09:00 launch


----------

